# de-agos own thread



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)




----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

little de-ago is coming up for pats now



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks Jenny, we needed a De-ago thread.


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 17, 2011)

:yeah Hoorrraayyy 



 :yeah Hes enough to brighten anyones day


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

thanks everyone his coat seems to be getting a bit lighter .....oh do i hope he goes pally


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 17, 2011)

This is a great idea Jenny - now we can watch him grow on his own private thread!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 17, 2011)

De-ago is gorgeous!!



He can come live with me. Thanks for the updated pics. Love seeing how he has grown.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

your all welcome,,,,,,,,,,,,iam thinking he may be a keeper.........i will post new pics of him as much as i can....


----------



## Wings (Nov 17, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> thanks everyone his coat seems to be getting a bit lighter .....oh do i hope he goes pally


I'm sticking to the eyelash theory. He just looks like a redhead to me.

What was the sire's colouring?


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

daddy is a black dun hes my avatar picture


----------



## Wings (Nov 17, 2011)

If he is an actual black dun then palomino isn't even a genetic possibility.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 17, 2011)

oh begger


----------



## Eagle (Nov 18, 2011)

Wings said:


> If he is an actual black dun then palomino isn't even a genetic possibility.


Party pooper! you could of let her dream






Sorry Jenny, looks like you will have to wait for your palomino foal.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 18, 2011)

Little de-ago keeps eat leafs of the ground is that normal and iam not sure if hes eating sand to. hes allways got his nose on the

ground


----------



## Wings (Nov 18, 2011)

Eagle said:


> Party pooper! you could of let her dream
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me and my genetics book and calculator get kicked out of many parties








If she's after a pali though she won't get one from the sire unless the dam she uses carries cream.



> Little de-ago keeps eat leafs of the ground is that normal and iam not sure if hes eating sand to. hes allways got his nose on the ground


Foals eat everything within reach althoug most of it is more mouthing then eating. It's like kids, if you don't want it in their mouths keep it out of reach.


----------



## cassie (Nov 19, 2011)

Finn did that too! I was so scared he would choke or eat something nasty! but he has stopped that habit now, though he still likes licking the ground!



LOL

I think its pretty normal...


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 20, 2011)

My grand children got to pat de-ago today it was lovely to see and de-ago was such a good boy




:wub



:wub


----------



## a mini dream come true (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh how exciting.



it is so much fun when the grandchildren love to be involved with the horses. Did you get pics?


----------



## Lindi-loo (Nov 20, 2011)

Oh children and new foals are just great together..they just seem to connect


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 20, 2011)

No sorry no pictures will next time


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 22, 2011)

i pick up poo in every day but little de-ago has been eating mums poo





why is he doing that any ideas


----------



## Eagle (Nov 22, 2011)

It is totally normal, they do it to build up "good" bacteria in their tummies, he will stop on his own.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 22, 2011)

OH thank god thats normal


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 22, 2011)

Yes, as the others have said, perfectly normal and part of foal proceedure. BUT totally disgusting when they then insist on giving you kisses with lips and whiskers all covered with Momma's poo!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 26, 2011)

well little de-ago is 3 weeks old today hasnt that gone fast

de-ago has the nices nature has never trys to bite he is a very soft and gentle horse

he will make a nice stallion

will take some photos tommorow


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> well little de-ago is 3 weeks old today hasnt that gone fast
> 
> de-ago has the nices nature has never trys to bite he is a very soft and gentle horse
> 
> ...



I think my boys will want to come live with you... I'm still threatening to chop their nuts off





But then my rules for colts are so SO strict.

I and others will assess them at 3 months, 6 months (under winter fluff



) and clipping as yearlings. If we think they are good enough they go into the ring. If they don't place well they get cut. I think very few colts will make it off this property





At the moment I'm leaning towards gelding Sterling because his nature is amazing and I think he'll make a great kids horse. Storm, well he is waiting for his 3 month assesment with my fingers crossed!


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 26, 2011)

They say that at three months old you can 'see' the finished adult horse!!

And I have to say that in the main this seems to be true, so many times I have seen something 'hopeful' in my foals, only to groan as they passed into weanling/yearling and even 2 year old odd looking ducklings. LOL!! But suddenly as the Spring/Summer comes around in their third year, they blossom and by the time they are 4 I am looking at the adult version of exactly what I saw in the same 3 month old baby.





I love the ugly duckling to swan transformation!


----------



## Wings (Nov 26, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> They say that at three months old you can 'see' the finished adult horse!!


3 days, 3 months, 3 years is what I've been taught.

I'm also paranoid about being stable blind and will gather opinions from my mentor (experienced mini breeder) and often from some other breeder friends.

On top of that I'll only breed from somthing show proven and older then 3. There are so many nice stallions around that I only want to breed somthing that makes the grade.

I'm happy to sell a colt that I think might be worth it as a colt, but he'll leave at a colt sale price with full rego. Way too many colts out there that shouldn't have their boy bits still there.


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 27, 2011)

my little de-ago is 3weeks old


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 27, 2011)

AWW!! Those pictures are really lovely Jenny, but the second one is just stunning - think it should be framed and put up on a wall.


----------



## MeganH (Nov 27, 2011)

aww he is adorable


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 27, 2011)

thanks guys ...you can tell the difference between de-ago and beau ...de-ago is horse and beau is pony


----------



## cassie (Nov 27, 2011)

Wings said:


> 3 days, 3 months, 3 years is what I've been taught.
> 
> I'm also paranoid about being stable blind and will gather opinions from my mentor (experienced mini breeder) and often from some other breeder friends.
> 
> ...


I totally agree Bree, there are way to many colts and stallions that should have been cut, I'm thinking I will geld finn, even though he is a very nice pony type (my friend who is big into mini ponies and shetlands said he should do well in the ring) because of his back leg being back a bit on his pastern, (he stands up straight after being trimmed) he could put that through to his babies, so if he survives this trial I might think about him as a show gelding...

I didn't know about the 3 rule LOL makes sense



can't wait to see how they all look at 3 months!



will have to get some really good piccies then!



lucky lodge said:


> thanks guys ...you can tell the difference between de-ago and beau ...de-ago is horse and beau is pony


yeah you can tell the difference between the two, I Love the pony look! and I love the horse look! so glad I have some of each!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 29, 2011)

de-ago keeps eating gum leafs and ive seen him just about choke on them and iam worried

hes gonna get colic to....


----------



## cassie (Nov 29, 2011)

lucky lodge said:


> 1322561274[/url]' post='1429619']
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt he will get colic from eating gum leaves Jenny... Finn did that when he was de agos age... But he stoppeda while back. He didn't get colic from eating gum leaves! We think it was a combination of really wet lush grass making Susie's milk more concentrated n him eating the grass as well... Being locked up for a few days with the horrible weather n mudIf your concerned ring your vet! But I'm sure you have nothing to worry about


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks cassie


----------



## AnnaC (Nov 30, 2011)

Jenny as long as there is nothing poisonous around that he can get hold of (google poisonous plants and trees in your area) then eating a few leaves wont hurt him. You are more likely to get colic from a sudden change in food, like Cassie said - shutting them up on a sudden intake of dry food is more likely to lead to trouble than eating a few of the strange things out in the field!

If you have a mare and foal out on pasture as well as feed and hay, but have to suddenly shut them in for some reason (more than a night or a day) then it is easy to add 'wet' to the mare's feed to replace the moisture in her grass, but not so easy to do the same for a young foal, who would then be eating dry hay etc alongside his Mommas milk instead of milk and moist grass. Plus having to keep a foal in and away from any exercise can cause additional strain on its ability to keep its digestion moving along smoothly.

I think it was the 'dry' stuff that caused the problem with little Finn and all credit to Cassie for spotting that something was wrong as soon as it happened.



Cassie I think it very unlikely that Finn would have had any problems with over wet grass - well he might have been a bit 'farty' (!!) but not got himself blocked up. JMO.


----------



## cassie (Nov 30, 2011)

AnnaC said:


> 1322655640[/url]' post='1429809']Jenny as long as there is nothing poisonous around that he can get hold of (google poisonous plants and trees in your area) then eating a few leaves wont hurt him. You are more likely to get colic from a sudden change in food, like Cassie said - shutting them up on a sudden intake of dry food is more likely to lead to trouble than eating a few of the strange things out in the field!
> 
> If you have a mare and foal out on pasture as well as feed and hay, but have to suddenly shut them in for some reason (more than a night or a day) then it is easy to add 'wet' to the mare's feed to replace the moisture in her grass, but not so easy to do the same for a young foal, who would then be eating dry hay etc alongside his Mommas milk instead of milk and moist grass. Plus having to keep a foal in and away from any exercise can cause additional strain on its ability to keep its digestion moving along smoothly.
> 
> ...


Thanks Anna!! I feel terrible that I caused this... I think that's what it was now too... It still upsets me that I almost killed my foal



I thought I was doing the best thing it was so freezing n wet! N smarty n penny really didn't want to be out in the rain... Anyway what's done is done...Jenny dnt stress just enjoy your babies they can go before you know it!


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 30, 2011)

cassie please dont blame your self...



:No-Sad


----------



## lucky lodge (Nov 30, 2011)

de-agos poos are like black peebles is that normal and i had to pop some out of his bottom this morning


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 1, 2011)

Dinky's poops are still black and they look like goat poops..I remember my other foals poops being the same so not worried..I think its whats normal for your foal if you know what i mean..if they have been brown and soft then suddenly change to black and hard then you know something isnt quite right..not sure than having to pop them out of his bottom is quite right but gave me a giggle lol you shooting poops around 




 Im sure his lil poops will be back to normal in no time and its nothing to be to concerned about


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

thanks LLoo



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

One of my boys still does small bullet sized poos and he's 11 year old. (he certainly would not approve of me popping poo out of him. LOL!!) Most foals do 'maltezer' sized poos, but just keep an eye on him. Really dark poos usually happen when the good grass comes in growthwise, but then the poos are often a bit softer (unless you are my stallion!) Is he getting grass (I know he's getting plenty of exercise) because this is what will keep his system working properly - dry lots are not really suitable for foals, and you dont have to worry too much about your mares getting a bit fat if allowed free access to grass because the foal will be taking most of the 'goodness' out of the mares system.

Think it is time we had a few more pictures of our Special Boy!!


----------



## Eagle (Dec 1, 2011)

Anna, Thanks a bunch



Maltezers will NEVER taste the same again!


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 1, 2011)

:rofl



:rofl



:rofl


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Come come now Renee - maltezers have a totally different taste!..........don't they?


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey you with the camera

time for a snooze


----------



## Eagle (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you Spacehorse


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 7, 2011)

Oooooooo adding my thanks too!











Look at him - he's just so cute!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 7, 2011)

How adorable



. He is so cute.


----------



## MeganH (Dec 7, 2011)

So sweet!!


----------



## cassie (Dec 7, 2011)

YAY look how much he has grown!! cutie little man! thanks heaps for the pics!!


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 7, 2011)

yep, that he is - jen was not amused when he let me near him first


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 8, 2011)

de-ago,s hoof are going black around the coronet band hope i spelt it right...and on his legs there black

under that white hair..so what colour do you think he,s gonna go,, around his eye,s are going dark chestnut

will take some photos asap....


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 8, 2011)

Awww hes gorgeous n grown so much


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 9, 2011)

photos taken today,,

de-ago has the sweeties nature



:wub



:wub


----------



## cassie (Dec 10, 2011)

very sweet! the little man is getting his goggles!!!


----------



## MeganH (Dec 11, 2011)

Awww so cute! His eyes and nose are so dark!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 11, 2011)

He is so cute



you just want to hug him! What a beauty


----------



## spacehorse (Dec 15, 2011)

hi everyone, some more pics in the photo section under Pics from Lucky Lodge


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh thanks for the extra pics 'cousin'.






Both babies are growing so fast now. It looks as though De-ago is going to be quite a bit darker in colour when he matures? But they are both gorgeous.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 15, 2011)

what colour do u think de-ago will go ????????????????????? his hooves are changing to black


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm not any good with colors so I can't help you with that. All I can say is he is Adorable!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Dec 16, 2011)

Hes just so gorgeous..love his black eyeliner and his cute soft black skin on his nose


----------



## MeganH (Dec 16, 2011)

Love the pictures. Now we would like more please


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 17, 2011)

will take some photos tomorow...............


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 20, 2011)

finally took some photos today

little de-ago today about 6wks old











i had heaps of video of de-ago but it would,nt let me up load it


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

de-ago today 7 weeks 3 days old


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

but wait theres more





this is lucky,show name glenrowan lucky warrior,, de-ago and ladys daddy

blood lines of lucky are

shangrila bw warrior

shangrila born to win

trios night rider

marks lucky streak

NFG,S impressive streak

does anyone no these blood lines


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

do you think lucky is fat



:wacko



:wacko


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

De-Ago is sooo handsome and look at that action



. omg Lucky is beautiful!!! Sorry I can't help with blooklines. There are so many that I don't know.


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

just had a good look at the last photo of lucky my god his neck is huge


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

I don't think Lucky is fat. I think he is PERFECT!!



:wub


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

i dont no i think he,s i bit over wait..





as for his neck it might be bc he,s all ways tossing it around like a tough stallion



As he thinks he is,

but lucky has the most sweeties nature he has never biten or kicked he,s more like a gelding hes a big sook

I just love him to bits



:wub



:wub


----------



## a mini dream come true (Dec 26, 2011)

JMHO but I don't think he is overweight. I can see why you love him so much tho



and the fact that he does not have any bad habits is even better



. Both of my stallions have very sweet natures



. That is a must for me. I don't want to have a stallion that bites or is not a gentleman.


----------



## cassie (Dec 26, 2011)

De-ago looks great,

Lucky is beautiful! I have a friend who has a stallion that looks very similar to him, hoping to maybe put Penny to him in the future!!





his neck is a bit fat, but as you say he is a stallion, is his crest hard?? he doesn't look over all fat... maybe a little bit of work will bring the neck down a bit????

BWDIK!! hehe


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

i agree cassie,,i havent taken him to a show for about a year so i havent done any work with him

so for paddock condition he doesnt look to bad....


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 26, 2011)

cassie said:


> De-ago looks great,
> 
> Lucky is beautiful! I have a friend who has a stallion that looks very similar to him, hoping to maybe put Penny to him in the future!!
> 
> ...






oh his crest is hard



how do i get rid of that??????????????


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

bumping



:salute


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 29, 2011)

been doing some work with lucky today ,,,he has change lots since hes been serving and from leaving him to do his own thing for so long..so he was a bit of a hand full but i got him under control

here some photos











he was being a naughty boy here

trying to dig his way to china LOL











and the big hole he dug

Ok mum ill be a good boy


----------



## MeganH (Dec 30, 2011)

he is handsome




I don't think he is fat.. I am no expert but I wouldn't call him fat.

Laney has a little fat deposit on her crest and a broken or fallen crest can be from sudden weight change. She was drug down by her foals after pregnancy so we think thats what happened with her.

Thank you for the card



I came home to a stack of mail with your card on top


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

your welcome iam glad you got it,,, and welcome back...



:yeah


----------



## Eagle (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for the card Jenny, we have just got back too and it was waiting for me. We have just burried Poldo and it was so sad!

The chips were all very happy to see me and did a galloping show for me. Priceless!

Will chat later when I have finished unpacking ( what a nightmare) we come with 3 extra bags full of toys and new clothes, now I just need to find somewhere to put it all. Hellpppppp


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 30, 2011)

Welcome back Renee. Great to have you back here safe and sound!








As I said, I'm so sorry that you lost Poldo - it never gets any easier to lose a beloved pet.





Jenny, in those last pictures Lucky certainly doesn't need to lose any weight, he's just perfect as he is.



I think if you look at the picture you posted of him a couple of days ago he does look fatter - or maybe it is the camera angle - but he looks great in those last pictures.

Have you been able to move your brother's mare to another area yet?


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 30, 2011)

no i havent really got any were else to put her...but even when she not even near him he still

pacing the fence...



:No-Sad


----------



## Eagle (Dec 31, 2011)

Can you put him in at night and her out and then swap them over in the morning so that he doesn't see her at all? I have made a new field for Eagle now up near the house that he will go in during the summer so that he can't see or hear the girls otherwise he will walk the fence line too. Just an idea


----------



## lucky lodge (Dec 31, 2011)

were lucky is now he cant see his girls............


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 1, 2012)

I think Renee meant ANY girls not just his own girls. Here we are in the middle of winter and Dragon will still run the fences all the time he is out when put in certain fields - just because he expects the girls to be in the field across the way! So he spends his time out in a field that doesn't seem to give him the same 'thoughts' LOL!! (but it took a lot of trial and error to find him the right field) He is completely hopeless all through the breeding season, running himself to a skinny frazzle, both in the field and continually circling when in his stable, so we do our very best to try to get him to calm down a bit during the winter months - and to get him to regain that lost weight!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 3, 2012)

well lucky has stoped charging at my brothers horse molly..and he,s not passing as much



:yeah

dont no whats come over him...but its good........


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 4, 2012)

Maybe hes realised that shes not worth all the stress as his little legs wouldnt stretch to that height anyway





Glad things are getting a lil easier for you


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

Glad to hear that Lucky seems to have settled down a bit for now. Perhaps he has realised that your brother's mare is not one for him!

But he is young yet - sometimes over the years, stallions change from being laid back into worrywarts/fence runners (one of mine has done it) and I was just wondering if you would think about finding a really special lease/loan home for Lucky for a couple of years, if you dont intend to breed again for a while? Just thinking that it would keep him happy if he had somewhere with his own mares and would give you a break for a couple of years to enjoy your girls and youngsters without having to worry about a frustrated stallion?

Anyway, for now, I'm glad that things have become a little less stressful for you.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 4, 2012)

no way i could never part with my lucky...i would be stressing out about him ...i dont think i could

trust anyone to look after my boy


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 4, 2012)

ryan and amy my grand children

that got to pat de-ago


----------



## MeganH (Jan 4, 2012)

awww what a good little de-ago


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 4, 2012)

Aww what a good boy - he really is a sweetie isn't he!





Dont worry Jenny, I understand completely - I couldn't get rid of any of my boys either.


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 4, 2012)

Th pics are just adorable. Isn't it so much fun when the grandkiddos love the horses too.




OHHHH! I almost forgot to let ya'll know I'm a GREAT grandma now. One of my granddaughters had her baby last night. 6 lbs.5 oz and a little girl. They live in Arkansas so I haven't got to hold her yet.


----------



## Eagle (Jan 5, 2012)

Hazel that is wonderful knews, Congratulations.

What a good boy De-ago is. He gets cuter each day


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 5, 2012)

Oh congratulations Hazel, wonderful news!











Please send our love and congrats to Mother, the new little baby and her family.


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 5, 2012)

congrats on being a great grandma



:yeah



:yeah


----------



## a mini dream come true (Jan 5, 2012)

Thank you all. I will send on your wishes when I talk to her.Maybe she'll let me post a pic.


----------



## MeganH (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations, Hazel!!


----------



## Lindi-loo (Jan 10, 2012)

:yeah CONGRATULATIONS on becoming a great-granny 



 :yeah


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

dusty and de-ago today

only a couple of pic.s as my battery went flat


----------



## AnnaC (Jan 28, 2012)

Goodness, this young man has certainly grown somewhat! And what a handsome young man he is too!





Thanks for the updated pictures - you have two very special babies there Jenny.


----------



## cassie (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW he has grown Jenny!!!

he is certainly a little man as Anna has said!!

all looking great!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

thanks guys one of my friends reckon de-ago is not good enough for the show ring





what do you,s think and be true


----------



## MeganH (Jan 28, 2012)

Did she tell you why???

He has grown!!


----------



## lucky lodge (Jan 28, 2012)

she said,,,the way he looks now is the way he will look when hes fully grown and hes not put together

nicely


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 5, 2012)

de-ago had his feet trimed for the first time he was a good boy



:yeah



:yeah



i know not very exciting news but it is for me





LOL LOL


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 5, 2012)

:yeah Wonderful news! It's always great to hear that they were good for the farrier.



:yeah That makes life with the farrier easier. I don't see anything wrong with De-ago. I think he's very handsome


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 6, 2012)

a mini dream come true said:


> :yeah Wonderful news! It's always great to hear that they were good for the farrier.
> 
> 
> 
> :yeah That makes life with the farrier easier. I don't see anything wrong with De-ago. I think he's very handsome






THANK YOU


----------



## Lindi-loo (Feb 6, 2012)

I think hes looks just gorgeous


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 21, 2012)

photos of de-ago there so hard to take photos off because the keep follow me LOL


----------



## cassie (Feb 22, 2012)

wow hasn't he grown!!! looking good Jenny!!


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL!! Look at those whiskers, bless him!

He's a good looking little colt Jenny.


----------



## MeganH (Feb 22, 2012)

He is so cute! Love his chin full of whiskers!


----------



## a mini dream come true (Feb 22, 2012)

What a cutie


----------



## bannerminis (Feb 22, 2012)

Such a handsome boy


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 22, 2012)

I love catching up on these baby photos.

Deago has grown so much, too. Looks like he's in

another growth spurt right now.

Red-heads are my favorite color.


----------



## lucky lodge (Feb 26, 2012)

thanks everyone hes a special boy


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

some photos of de-ago i took today












do think he will go liver chestnut ????????????????

look at that big fat belly LOL LOL


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 7, 2012)

No idea about possible colour change Jenny, but he is looking really good - many thanks for the updated pictures.


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

your welcome


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics Jenny, he looks absolutely fab! I saw your birthday photos on facebook, congratulations









:rofl


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

thanks iam looking fantastic hay and my lungs are still going LOL LOL


----------



## MeganH (Mar 7, 2012)

Love his face, Jenny


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

MeganH said:


> Love his face, Jenny


thanks but look at mine...........LOL LOL LOL


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2012)

I guess Megan doesn't like yours Jen


----------



## MeganH (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 7, 2012)

oh come on i think i look pretty good....hahahahahaha


----------

